# Help in entering names in EOI application.



## raokarth (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi ,

I have a given name and a family name(surname) . But In my passport I have both the names (given and family name) written in the given name field and family name is blank.

When I am applying for EOI , its saying that if you do not have a family name , then enter all your names in the family names field.

So do i need to enter all my names (given and family) in the family names field of the EOI application and leave the given names field blank.

Please help.

Thanks in advance


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

raokarth said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have a given name and a family name(surname) . But In my passport I have both the names (given and family name) written in the given name field and family name is blank.
> 
> ...


I think its better if you can "correct' your passport, to actually reflect the last name properly in its field, having a blank "surname" field in your passport is extremely uncommon and might cause you issues in the future. AFter you do that, then fill the EOI form accordingly, i strongly suggest that.

If for any reason you are not able to do what i suggested, then in that case enter all your names in the family names field as instructed by DIAC. That assumes that you don't actually have a family name.


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

I had a same problem i went for the passport option i mean i have updated my passport with the correct details then lodge my EOI


----------



## raokarth (Jan 18, 2013)

Thank you guys for the reply.... Then I will get the names corrected in the passport and proceed further with EOI.

Thanks again


----------



## ozjunkie (Mar 27, 2013)

raokarth said:


> Thank you guys for the reply.... Then I will get the names corrected in the passport and proceed further with EOI.
> 
> Thanks again


Hey guys I just came across this thread. I have already been granted a VISA but I have the same problem. 

I dont have a family Name in the passport.

For eg : FAMILY NAME ______________ ; Given Name- AMITABH BACCHAN

The RULE of DIAC states that "If you consider that you do not have a family name, enter all your given names into the Family Name field and leave the
Given Names field blank." 

In accordance with the above rule, in my EOI & Application I filled 

FAMILY NAME : AMITABH BACCHAN ; Given Name- ______________ 

I hope there is no problem with this ? ( Since I followed DIAC's rule ) . Should I consult with the CO if there would be a problem ?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

ozjunkie said:


> Hey guys I just came across this thread. I have already been granted a VISA but I have the same problem.
> 
> I dont have a family Name in the passport.
> 
> ...


if DIAC is having this rule.. you should be fine I guess!


----------



## ozjunkie (Mar 27, 2013)

superm said:


> if DIAC is having this rule.. you should be fine I guess!


Yes till now I had no problem or issues with anything. 

There is no problem with GRANT letter as well, as it does not differentiate FIRST NAME / SURNAME . It just says CLIENT NAME = FULL NAME 

But today I logged into EVO and it says my surname = AMITABH BACCHAN! 

So I just got a doubt. Do you think I should check with CO ?


----------

